# Northrop P-61 Black Widow "Sleepy Time Gal" Saipan



## okidonn (Nov 20, 2011)

Sleepy Time Gal at Saipan sometime between 13 Dec 44 and 30 June 45


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 22, 2011)

What a beast! I wonder which 'Sleepy Time Gal' it was, though? Apparently the name was widely applied to a number of Black Widows.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2011)

Sweet looking machine!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2011)

That is pretty cool


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 2, 2011)

This plane was called Sleepy Time Gal, number P-61A-10 42-5598 crewed by Lt. Ernst R. Thomas and R/O 2Lt. John P. Acre. 6th NFS, Siapan in early 1945.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2011)

Cool shot!


----------

